# 2017 Deluxe 28 SHO or Platinum 30 SHO?



## Dextar (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forums and really to snow blowers. Currently we have a Cub Cadet riding lawn mower with a 42" snow thrower attachment that I'm looking to get rid of and buy an stand alone unit. My time is valuable and I hate having to mess around with switching things over, getting the chains on the wheels (this is the most frustrating part) and honestly the poor build quality of the snow thrower. Not to mention, this last winter it felt like it was really struggling, especially with the wet heavy snow we had here in WI.

Ariens is made in WI, which is where I'm from so it's always a popular choice and I've heard nothing but good things over the years. I have been reading and I'm on the fence between the Deluxe 28 SHO (this is what I went to the dealer to purchase but he showed me the Platinum 30" SHO for just $400 more) and the Platinum 30 SHO. Now, I've heard these are buy it for life purchases but after spending a few hours reading here there are some people (SnoThro) who don't believe this. I'm wondering if I should avoid an Ariens and pick up one of the Honda units? It's a lot of money to spend but this is something I plan to keep for a LONG time.

I was actually going to go after work tonight and put the money down on the Platinum 30" SHO (I like the bigger engine, the hand warmers and quick chute are nice but not my main concern for buying the platinum) but after reading here I'm not sure what to do.

I'm also able to pick up the 2016 Platinum 30" SHO for 1599 or 1699 for the 2017. I'd probably pick up the 2017 because of the change they made with the auto-turn.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

If money is not an issue, I'd go with the Platinum 30 hands down. More power, more size, = quicker time you can get things done if that is your goal. Add to that, you are supporting a local US based business with spectacular customer service and who appreciates you as a customer. The 414 engine is a beast and every bit as good in my personal opinion as the overpriced Honda. Hondas are awesome machines too, but you are paying for a name and that's about it now a days. If money is an issue and those few hundred dollars matter, go with the SHO then. Either way, you will NOT regret it. Just get it purchased and be done with the worrying and look forward to grinning when you fire her up this winter. 

Cheers!

Platinum 30
Engine: Ariens AX 414cc Gen 3
Throws Snow 55 ft 
Housing: 30​"w, 21" h
Super High Output Impeller

Deluxe 28SHO
​​​​Engine: Ariens AX 306cc Gen 3
Throws Snow 55 ft
Housing: 28"w, 21" h
Super High Output Impeller​


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Dextar said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the forums and really to snow blowers. Currently we have a Cub Cadet riding lawn mower with a 42" snow thrower attachment that I'm looking to get rid of and buy an stand alone unit. My time is valuable and I hate having to mess around with switching things over, getting the chains on the wheels (this is the most frustrating part) and honestly the poor build quality of the snow thrower. Not to mention, this last winter it felt like it was really struggling, especially with the wet heavy snow we had here in WI.
> 
> Ariens is made in WI, which is where I'm from so it's always a popular choice and I've heard nothing but good things over the years. I have been reading and I'm on the fence between the Deluxe 28 SHO (this is what I went to the dealer to purchase but he showed me the Platinum 30" SHO for just $400 more) and the Platinum 30 SHO. Now, I've heard these are buy it for life purchases but after spending a few hours reading here there are some people (SnoThro) who don't believe this. I'm wondering if I should avoid an Ariens and pick up one of the Honda units? It's a lot of money to spend but this is something I plan to keep for a LONG time.
> 
> ...


:welcome: aboard!

Everyone has "their opinion" as to what is the best. Everyone's needs are different personally I am a big Ariens fan. I have had good experiences with their customer support and products. They build a quality product at a fair price. Read all the actual customer reviews out there to genuinely reinforce this not just an often biased opinion. Honda also builds an excellent machine after all only 2 manufacturers of many devote resources to participate on this forum Robert from Honda and Mary Lynn from Ariens.

Personally I am very happy with my Ariens machine, you can watch my walkaround vids under my signature if you have trouble sleeping. My Platinum 24 SHO is a good fit for my needs. I would go with the 2017 Platinum 30 SHO if there is only a $100. difference if it were $200. or more I would probably go with the 2016 model. You may also want to look at the Pro 28, it seems like your dealer prices aggressively. I am confident these maches will last a very long time with proper maintenance (switch to synthetic after first or second oil change, always use a good fuel stabilizer like Star Tron or Marine Sta-Bil when fueling). Yes the Honda engines are better built than LCT's but unless we are talking extreme winter conditions/storing your machine outside under a tarp it may not be worth the extra money for your needs. I often mention my 1995 MTD model 640F that I bought in the mid 90's at Costco that served me well for nearly 20 years before I sold it for a few hundred. Good maintence pays large dividends.

If I lived in a snow belt and had a need for a really beefy tracked model I would go with a Honda over an Ariens in this $2500.+ segment. So I am open minded.

Best of luck on your search, you have narrowed it down to some good choices.


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm also purchasing a new Ariens this year - the Platinum 24 SHO with EFI (should arrive in about 2 weeks - so they say).

In my case, I deliberated between the Deluxe 30 EFI, and Platinum 24 EFI. I went with the Platinum primarily because of of the Quick Turn Chute (vs. the "coffee grinder" on the Deluxe), and the larger engine. I just prefer to not reach over the dash each time I have to turn the chute - which is often given the shape of my driveway. But, our driveway isn't wide, so a 24" bucket works fine.

In your case, you're choosing between 2 excellent machines. Most people with Deluxe 28 SHO's love them. But, I'd also go with the Platinum 30. That 414cc engine means you'll never show-up underpowered. Engine muscle is nice for the that EOD crud we have to deal with. That power + a 30" bucket = little time outside. As much as we love our snowblowers, the goal is to get inside quickly.

I also agree with your decision to go for the 2017 model. The repositioned axel on the new machines (moved closer to the auger) is said to address all issues related to the "wandering" some have experienced with Autoturn. Not worth saving a hundred dollars to forego the re-engineered solution. As you said, you'll be keeping this machine for a long time.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

*Welcome Aboard!*

Go big! 2017 Ariens 30 Platinum SHO. You'll never look back!

:white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

Here's a useful link to "Movingsnow.com" where Paul Sikkema provides an overview of this year's Arien's models:

2016 Ariens Snow Blowers - What's New - and Exciting! - MovingSnow.com

In Paul's estimation, the 2017 chassis modification to enhance Autoturn performance, now allows him to rate both the Deluxe and Platinum models as: "The best in the industry for throwing distance, capacity and long life". 

Paul tends to be well-regarded on this forum, and he's been reviewing, utilizing and repairing blowers for a long time. In his estimation, Ariens is the gold standard.


----------



## Dextar (Sep 26, 2016)

I guess my biggest concern was their use of plastic parts but I think I'll end up going to my dealer tomorrow and sign the papers on the 2017 Platinum 30" SHO. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dextar (Sep 26, 2016)

One quick question, how often should I be checking the gas tank? As with almost every engine the last thing I want to do is run out of gas while blowing. Should I run about 30 minutes then check it? We have a duplex with an upper and lower drive way that I will be clearing.

I can use standard 5w30 synthetic oil? Is it safe to run Seafoam through it at the end of the season? I'll be getting a free cover included, I may end up buying the mat too. Anything else I should pick up? Snow-jet worth it? Sorry I'm asking so many questions, I want to make sure I take care of this investment!


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I think 30 min is about right.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

*no stress, this isn't rocket science...*

The plastic they use in these machines will withstand extremely cold temps. Nothing to worry about.
Run it for a few hours, 2-5, then by all means use 5w30 synthetic oil, change it once a year.
Use non-ethanol gas, if you can't find it in you area, use this stuff, Lucas Oil Safeguard, it's an ethanol neutralizer and gas stabilizer, I've had it last 5-6 months. I'm lucky as there are indian reservations around me that sell non-ethanol gas in all grades. I still use this stuff, it's expensive but you only need 1 ounce per 5 gallons of gas.
As for Seafoam, can't hurt. Personally I use Mechanic In A Bottle once in awhile, expensive but doesn't take much.


----------



## Dextar (Sep 26, 2016)

stromr said:


> The plastic they use in these machines will withstand extremely cold temps. Nothing to worry about.
> Run it for a few hours, 2-5, then by all means use 5w30 synthetic oil, change it once a year.
> Use non-ethanol gas, if you can't find it in you area, use this stuff, Lucas Oil Safeguard, it's an ethanol neutralizer and gas stabilizer, I've had it last 5-6 months. I'm lucky as there are indian reservations around me that sell non-ethanol gas in all grades. I still use this stuff, it's expensive but you only need 1 ounce per 5 gallons of gas.
> As for Seafoam, can't hurt. Personally I use Mechanic In A Bottle once in awhile, expensive but doesn't take much.


We can use Premium (93) in these right? Every place around here sells 93 with no ethanol, minimal price difference too. I was thinking about getting Star Tron and adding 1/2oz to my 5gal gas can each time I fill it up.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

higher octane won't hurt if that's all you got. same with stabilizer, just use something you like or have experience with and drain float bowl or run dry if you have a fuel shutoff like I do.


----------



## McCallGuy (Sep 24, 2016)

Non-ethanol is key for any carbureted motors. I really like to add Sea Foam. Food for thought.


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

stromr said:


> The plastic they use in these machines will withstand extremely cold temps. Nothing to worry about.
> Run it for a few hours, 2-5, then by all means use 5w30 synthetic oil, change it once a year.
> Use non-ethanol gas, if you can't find it in you area, use this stuff, Lucas Oil Safeguard, it's an ethanol neutralizer and gas stabilizer, I've had it last 5-6 months. I'm lucky as there are indian reservations around me that sell non-ethanol gas in all grades. I still use this stuff, it's expensive but you only need 1 ounce per 5 gallons of gas.
> As for Seafoam, can't hurt. Personally I use Mechanic In A Bottle once in awhile, expensive but doesn't take much.


stromr, can you clarify the oil and additives...noob-ish in regards to small engines and pro snowblowers :icon-rolleyes:

1 did you mean run conventional oil for 2-5 hours and then do an oil change over to synthetic?

2 i don't believe i have non-ethanol gas near by either. The pumps all say ethanol is no higher than 10%. I typically run 93 in my honda push mower and same for my stihl chainsaw. (naturally i do 2 stroke premix for the stihl). You're suggesting using lucas oil safeguard in every gas can i filled correct? Use the lucas in place of say stabil?

3 seafoam is typically a once a season type deal, you use the mechanic in a bottle in place of seafoam before putting her away for the year?


----------



## Grogey (Aug 18, 2016)

nastorino said:


> stromr, can you clarify the oil and additives...noob-ish in regards to small engines and pro snowblowers :icon-rolleyes:
> 
> 1 did you mean run conventional oil for 2-5 hours and then do an oil change over to synthetic?


It is my understanding that this is done to make sure any metal pieces have been moved into the oil before major running. Allot of people who buy Chinese engine based generators suggest this before putting a good grade synthetic in.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

nastorino said:


> stromr, can you clarify the oil and additives...noob-ish in regards to small engines and pro snowblowers :icon-rolleyes:
> 
> 1 did you mean run conventional oil for 2-5 hours and then do an oil change over to synthetic?
> 
> ...


1 It doesn't hurt to check a new snowblower's oil and top it up since they don't put much in at the factory. There really isn't much to break in since modern machining processes are so good. All you're doing is running in the engine for a couple of hours and when you do change oil you might see some very fine, shiny particles in the used oil. Perfectly normal. Conventional oil of 5w30 weight will work fine. If you're obsessed like me you can even run it for 5-10 minutes at a time on a cool fall day until you've accumulated 1-2 hours and change it before the first snow. Just remember these engines don't always cool well because they're made to run well in cold temps. With as often as we change oil (every year) you could use a conventional or a synthetic, I prefer a synthetic.

2 Lucas Oil Safeguard only takes an 1 ounce per 5 gallons so yes I use it in every can of gas. I like Lucas but there are a number of ethanol neutralizer/gas stabilizer products out there. Sometimes the only non-ethanol gas you can find is 93 octane. Doesn't hurt to use 93 but it doesn't help either because these are low compression engine and they don't need high octane. Also high octane gas has more aromatics so it goes stale faster. If you don't have any non-ethanol gas where you live, use 87 octane and an ethanol neutralizer/stabilizer product. Under no circumstances use any gas with a higher than 10% ethanol content. Your owners manual should say never use 15% or 85%. Totally blows your warranty and probably destroys your engine since ethanol at those concentrations is very corrosive and the products on the market for ethanol neutralization aren't able to neutralize it enough to be safe.

3 Seafoam, Mechanic In Bottle and other similar products are not a panacea but they help keep your fuel system clean. When you use these products in your car they'll say use every other tank full. I don't think we need to do that in our snowblowers. I'll add some once a year when I put it away for the summer and maybe during the winter if I've put a lot of hours on it, say 25+ hours. I always run the carb dry between storms and drain the tank at the end of the year but that's just me.


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

thanks for that info stromr


----------



## Dextar (Sep 26, 2016)

Well it turns out the dealer was incorrect and they are selling the Platinum 30" SHO for $1799 + tax brings it nearly to $1900, that's a bit more than I want to spend and a lot more than I was expecting. I'll likely end up picking up the Deluxe 28" SHO though. If I didn't have to pay tax through my local dealer I'd probably still jump on it but the tax kills it for me.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Either one of those machines will serve you well. That being said most of us have a budget, but for something you will own for about 20 years I wouldn't let the $100. for tax get in the way JMHO. Have you looked into some of their financing promos, Sheffield usually offers some really good finance promos this time of year. Good luck!


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

Cardo111 said:


> Either one of those machines will serve you well. That being said most of us have a budget, but for something you will own for about 20 years I wouldn't let the $100. for tax get in the way JMHO. Have you looked into some of their financing promos, Sheffield usually offers some really good finance promos this time of year. Good luck!


What he said!

Either of these machines will last decades. $100 amortized over 20 years is $5 per year. 

But, cash-flow is another matter. $100 is real money, which most of us can appreciate.

Regardless, the 28 Deluxe SHO is an outstanding machine. You won't go wrong either way.

Enjoy your new baby.


----------



## Dextar (Sep 26, 2016)

Well, it's been a while but I wanted to update that I bit the bullet and picked up the Platinum 30 SHO yesterday. I'll be having it delivered tomorrow! I figured if I will have it for a long time having a bigger engine will be better. Nobody has ever regretted having too much power! Thanks for all the suggestions!

I've been looking at the Star Tron gas treatment which I can easily pick up from Home Depot but the shop has the Briggs and Stratton fuel stabilizer. I'm not sure which one to get or if it matters. I also picked up a new 2 1/2 gallon gas can. I'll have my 5 gallon Justrite plus the 2 1/2 gallon for filling.


----------



## Scuba_Steve (Oct 26, 2016)

Congrats! Excellent machine! I'm jealous.  The rebalanced 2017 model?


Gas treatment brands seem to be somewhat of a religious discussion. My dealer recommended Sea Foam. They claim to be one of the only additives that are 100% "_pure petroleum_", supposedly high quality oils that are less corrosive than gasoline and have no ill effects on engine components. I am sure others have their favorite brand, but that's what I am using for now. I am also using Ethanol-free gas, so it might be a bit overkill, but what the heck.


----------



## Dextar (Sep 26, 2016)

Yep the 2017 model!


I was unaware Seafoam was a gas stabilizer too, I use it in all of my vehicles. I love it! I'll probably end up sticking with that.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats on a sweet new machine the only issues with the Gen 3 LCT engines are the fuel tanks are small and the gas cap is poorly designed and a bear to put back on without removing the strainer.

Regarding ethanol fuel treatments, I have been using Star Tron for years now in my OPE and it seems to be working very well.

Best of luck with your new machine, let's hope for some snow now.


----------



## Dextar (Sep 26, 2016)

It has arrived! Huzzah!


----------



## Scuba_Steve (Oct 26, 2016)

Dextar said:


> It has arrived! Huzzah!



VERY nice! 

But you should adjust your auger cable. The auger/impeller shouldn't be spinning without the handle depressed. My D24 had the same issue after I assembled it.

My manual implies you can adjust the cable without disconnecting it, which you probably can, but I found it much easier to disconnect it to get the tension off. Just pop off the cotter pin at the top. You might want to then start her back up to make sure the auger is no longer spinning, to rule out any belt or pulley issues.

Assuming it's no longer spinning with the cable disconnected, shut her down and then adjust the cable so it's tight enough to pull out the slack without pivoting the bar to which it is connected. You'll need two wrenches. Adjustable will do. It's a 5 minute job. A second person (or a mirror) is also helpful to make sure the auger spins when the handle is pushed down.


BTW, did you buy this at a dealer? Seems like they should have caught this issue. 

:huh:


----------



## Dextar (Sep 26, 2016)

I did pick it up from a dealer, I will have to give them a call. I don't mind doing the maintenance on it but it should be working perfectly. They also put the rubber gasket on upside down for the shoot control, I noticed and fixed that right away. I'll give them a call on Monday.

Also, at the end of the video you hear it sputter out but there was still gas in the tank.. I don't know how much but is that what they normally sound like when they run out of gas?


----------



## Scuba_Steve (Oct 26, 2016)

Dextar said:


> I did pick it up from a dealer, I will have to give them a call. I don't mind doing the maintenance on it but it should be working perfectly. They also put the rubber gasket on upside down for the shoot control, I noticed and fixed that right away. I'll give them a call on Monday.
> 
> Also, at the end of the video you hear it sputter out but there was still gas in the tank.. I don't know how much but is that what they normally sound like when they run out of gas?




Given that they didn't adjust the cables properly or fill the tank with gas, I wouldn't start it again until you check the engine and gear case oil levels. My confidence in that dealer setup isn't very high. I'd also check the tire pressure and, after setting it, adjust the skid shoe height, unless you plan on replacing them with poly shoes.

It's not worth transporting back to the dealer for that minor cable adjustment, but I would still give them a call and let them know. Perhaps they have one employee who is just phoning it in. They should probably offer to drive back out to your place to make the adjustment at your place, but honestly, you can fix it faster than you could call them and get them to agree to do it.

Or if you want, I'll trade you straight up for my D24. My cables are adjusted properly. 

Fantastic machine man. Great choice!


----------

